# Shipping from China to the uk



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Anyone here have any experiences with this? Good or bad reviews? What costs are involved.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

have ordered a few times but cheap amounts and never had a problem.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

I've had stuff ordered from Banggood which took nearly 8 weeks to arrive, but did get here.

eBay stuff always turns up, sometimes within the week.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

had a fair few parcels now , best times about a week , some up to a month

theyre usualy willing to write a low value on the invoice too to save on import taxes , but that would be wrong so dont ask for low value on the customs papers


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've had a few things from china. Seems to be a quicker deliver service now to what it was a few years ago. Either way it's definately quicker than ordering anything from Russia which seems to take forever. Between 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replys, I'm looking at a large (ish) shipment of 1000/5000pcs . What charges are included, I've heard about people getting stung with things like shipping import taxes an duty etc. Is there any hidden costs?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah on a large order you will likley get hit for vat and duty plus a collection fee from the delivery company


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

So if the value was say £1000 what would I need to add on top? I was looking around 40%?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

theres a hmrc site where you can look it up , differant things get charged at differant rates

yeah 40% should be a safe bet ..hopefully a bit less


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I ordered a autel md802 diagnostic machine last Thursday from China and it came this week(Wednesday) and it's a great bit of kit,knocks air bag,abs,ebp,etc I buy from china all the time and had no problems


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I just received today an Amazon item which was dispatched ordinary post from China on 8th January. It was a small packet. 

Spoke to the Amazon seller the day before yesterday to chase it and he said stuff normally takes 15 to 25 business days via ordinary post to come from China.


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> I just received today an Amazon item which was dispatched ordinary post from China on 8th January. It was a small packet.
> 
> Spoke to the Amazon seller the day before yesterday to chase it and he said stuff normally takes 15 to 25 business days via ordinary post to come from China.


Maybe I worded this badly, I'm looking at a bulk order from a large supplier around 2000pcs, no company's offer a door to door style quote so I'm stumped on the fee. I'm planning to import around £3000 worth of products to start with and I was hoping it would be no more then 40% extra with shipping,import tax etc. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

The company that I work for bought a large shipment via china last year. We had the goods sent via sea freight rather than via air as this was cheaper and we were not in a rush however we made the mistake of getting the seller to arrange the shipping which ended up costing us quite a bit in taxes when it reached the UK.

The company in the UK that we spoke to who received the goods (cardinal maritime) told us that it would have been cheaper to get a freight forwarder to arrange for the collection of the goods in China and use their own network to bring it back to the UK. I think we could have saved around £400.00.

Another thing is that you can also haggle with the seller to get a lower price which will help in saving you money in the long run, especially if you are looking to buy off them in the future.


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

I forgot to mention that they also arranged for the goods to be shipped to a local depot as you only get a few days to collect the goods before they start charging you for storage.


----------

